# 2007 x250 Stiff Gearbox



## Stokewalker (Aug 16, 2012)

Dear All, I'm trying to follow the various threads on Gearbox issues....not sure if my issue is water ingress to g/box, cable adjustment or linkage condition

I keep my van in storage, making sure to exercise it every 2 weeks. Over last couple of months, it's been getting really difficult to select 5th gear..lever does not seem to want to travel far enough to right...gets marginally better when engine warms up but still requires effort - to the point where the gear knob is now working loose ie rotating. Now noticing that reverse on the other horizontal extreme is difficult too.
I'm not particularly good mechanically, so will probably have to seek professional help to fix..but not sure if a ramp would be required or a mobile mechanic would do.
Van is 2007 on a 2.3 multijet Ducato x2/50 and still under warranty with Webbs at Warminster but as I live in Bristol, don't really want to take it all the way back there.
Any advice welcome..
Thanks

Stokes..


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Stokewalker said:


> Dear All, I'm trying to follow the various threads on Gearbox issues....not sure if my issue is water ingress to g/box, cable adjustment or linkage condition
> 
> I keep my van in storage, making sure to exercise it every 2 weeks. Over last couple of months, it's been getting really difficult to select 5th gear..lever does not seem to want to travel far enough to right...gets marginally better when engine warms up but still requires effort - to the point where the gear knob is now working loose ie rotating. Now noticing that reverse on the other horizontal extreme is difficult too.
> I'm not particularly good mechanically, so will probably have to seek professional help to fix..but not sure if a ramp would be required or a mobile mechanic would do.
> ...


As it still under warranty you can't do much without affecting it, certainly don't let another garage touch it without informing Webbs first they might agree to it being looked at by a Fiat dealership local to you unless they have a big workshop themselves, in which case they might want to see it, I don't think this is a common problem as I've not seen it reported on here and I have the same year van with 120k on it with no problems.

I don't suppose you've had a pencil etc fall down under the linkage internally or been up a forest track and picked up a stick, I ask as we once went up a forest track and picked up a stick it jammed it so we couldn't get 2nd 4th or reverse, an easy fix if you're lucky.


----------

